# Calcium and Immodium



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

I have just realised that I should have posted this on this section and not the Diarrhea one - apologies, am new to this. Anyway has anyone who has been successful with Calcium who was previously taking Immodium, still taking the Immodium. I have been on Calcium for nearly three week, initially I was worse, and am still nowhere as good as I need to be, but as soon as I started the Calcium I stopped the Immodium (I had been taking 1 capsule at bedtime). Also about 4 weeks ago I went "cold turkey" off some very strong painkillers which I have taken for years (containing paracetamol and a high codeine level) so I am also wondering if my physical body is rather confused and maybe I am expecting too much too soon. I have been taking the Acacia supplement and following the main thread of Heathers IBS diet since November and was hoping the Calcium would be the final "nail in the ibs.d coffin!). Thank youJudithCoventry, UK


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

Judith,I've been pretty successful with the calcium but do need to watch what I eat. I had some wonderful salsa with red peppers yesterday and oh boy. Today has been fun. No more salsa.I did want to tell you that I can't take the imodium and the calcium. I did this a few times when I still didn't trust the calcium. I seemed to get backed up and then the dam burst with very horrible pain. Just me but thought I'd pass on the info. Janice


----------



## 14555 (Jan 19, 2007)

i have a question for you janice. how much calcium were you taking? i started the caltrate and im taking half a pill with each meal. i was feeling some rumbling earlier today and i took half an imodium. im about to go to europe on vacation tuesday and i hope i dont have the problem you had. thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You do need to be sure you have calcium carbonate. You do need to take it with food 3 times a day. Taking immodium will help for the moment but you will have that rebound effect and the damn will break loose. I used to take immodium but only use the calcium now and it has worked for 8 plus years.Linda


----------

